# Regulador de intensidad para LEDs



## Lumaco (Feb 21, 2008)

Buenas, quisiera saber si alguin tiene un circuto para regular la intensidad luminica de leds, es decir, lo que quiero hacer es conectar 50 leds y variar la intensidad hasta apagarlos. Como dato, debo decir que parto de una tension de 12V. el circuito deberia manejar unos 3 amp mas o menos.
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ciri (Feb 21, 2008)

Algo tan simple como un pote?, te sirve?


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2008)

Es demasiada corriente para un pote comun, se debe a recurrir a potes de potencia que son caros. Como tienes pensado armar el circuito? Lo mas logico seria un regulador de corriente variable. El LM317 tiene una configuracion para ello, pero solo soporta 1.5A, podrias usar un LM350 que soporta 3A y la misma configuracion.

Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Solo los LM350 ORIGINALES... La mayoria del mercado soporta 1 o 2 A.. Puedes utilizar 2 LM317T en paralelo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

los led estan en serie , en paralelo, en algun tipo de arreglo especial, las r limitadoras como estan configuradas?

un dato e = r*I   

Pd: no se que led estas por usar, pero me parece que mas de 1.5a no gastas,saludos


----------



## Lumaco (Feb 22, 2008)

voy a probar con el LM317, si soporta 1.5 amp para la primera parte del proyecto va bien. el tema es que despues utilice muchos mas leds y ahi la corriente llegaria a los 3 Amp.
Arapalida los leds que uso son de alta intensidad y consumen 20 mA cada uno, y si uso unos 50 ya tengo 1 Amp. Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Feb 22, 2008)

hola
 lo que tienes que hacer es agruparlos en series de 3 led junto con una resistencia limitadora.
 de esa forma cada 3 led te consumiran 20mA.

Si pusieras un conjunto de 60 led, el consumo total seria de 0,4 A 

saludos


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola. Al fin encontré el post. Me acordaba que lo había leído. Un día encontré el circuito pero no podía ubicar este hilo. 
Espero que este circuito te sirva. Tal vez no así como está, pero está la base para que,  reemplazando algunos componentes (el transistor, por ejemplo), podrás manejar mas corriente y en consecuencia la cantidad de LEDs.  

"This circuit can be used to slowly illuminate and fade a pair of red LEDs. A linear 3 volt p-p ramping  wavform is generated at pin 1 of the IC and buffered with an emitter follower transistor stage. The 22uF capacitor and 47K resistor connected to pin 2 establish the frequency which is about 0.5 Hz."


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

mejor 5 led por rama  5 x 2 = caida de 10v  20ma  Resistencia limitadora 100 ohm
Ahora pones un lm317 de 1A como un simple regulador de tension y por ley de ohm cuando baje el voltaje  baja la intencidad porque la r limitadora es constante. Suerte


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

5 led por rama con 20 ma de consumo por rama. son 10 ramas = 200ma

50 led = 200ma 
250 led = 1A
 1A x 12v = 12w  

Si aclaramos mas oscurece


----------



## Lumaco (Feb 22, 2008)

Gracias! eso está claro, pero en realidad lo que encesito es regular la intencidad para que los leds pasen de apagados al maximo brillo, es decir que los pueda regular, voy a probar el lm317. Gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

> lo que encesito es regular la intencidad para que los leds pasen de apagados al maximo brillo



Eso es exactamente lo que te estoy mostrando. saludos


----------



## sendaelche (Abr 16, 2009)

Este es exactamente lo que estaba buscando yo tambien.

Solo una duda (Se que hace tiempo de este hilo, pero cualquiera me podeis ayudar porque soy un cateto en electronica), el lm317 obtiene una salida de 1.25 hasta 37 voltios, ¿no?, si es asi, aunque no se iluninen los leds, realmente si que estaria pasando tension por ellos contiamente, no estarian realmente apagados, ¿me equivoco?


De paso pongo un enlace sobre una mímima información del funcionamiento del componente y de paso unas pequeñas mejoras.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_LM317.asp


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola.
Si alimentas un LED con 1.25V, el LED no enciende o brilla, ya que no haz llegado a su voltaje umbral, es como cuaquier diiodo, si el voltaje que caen en él, no pasa su voltaje umbral el diodo no conduce.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cevollin (Abr 16, 2009)

y si utilizas un lt1038 un regulador variable de 10 amperes  seria mejor que conectar varios lm317 en paralelo no ?


----------



## EXFLACO (Jun 20, 2009)

Lo ideal es manejarlo como los chinos por pwm puedes usar un 555 y un par de transistores o un darlington y eso funciona a la perfeccion,si encuentro el circuito en el despelote de mi rigido lo subo ,pero es muy basico


----------



## chinoox (Ago 13, 2009)

EXFLACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo ideal es manejarlo como los chinos por pwm puedes usar un 555 y un par de transistores o un darlington y eso funciona a la perfeccion,si encuentro el circuito en el despelote de mi rigido lo subo ,pero es muy basico



eso esta interesante por que con el 555 bajas el consumo, ya que los led's se prenden y se apagan sin que el ojo los vea. ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## g8rl (Ago 15, 2009)

fijate si este circuito te sirve, solo temdrias que cambiar el motor por los leds , claro...


----------



## Selkir (Nov 9, 2009)

Bueno, hace tiempo que estoy pensando en modificar una lampara que tengo y ponerle led's.
Empiezo por dar los datos de la lampara: 12/20W (por lo que tendrá un consumo máx. de 1'6A, si no me equivoco).

Lo que quiero hacer es poder regular la intensidad; he estado leyendo y me he interesado por el LM317. He visto que regula de 1'2V a 25V (si no me equivoco). Me imagino que si la tensión máx de mi trafo es de 12V la out del LM317 será de 12V, ¿verdad? Y otra cosa, ¿si cuando enciendo el circuito (mediante un interruptor) el potenciometro está a cero ohms, la salida del LM317 es de 0V ó de 1'2V?

Otra cosa, me imagino que el regulador de tensión será el primer circuito que sale que pone _Adjustable Regulator_ en el siguiente link:http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS009063.PDF


Solo tengo estás dudas. Sobre la cantidad de led's a usar y las corrientes lo tengo claro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Selkir (Nov 16, 2009)

Bueno, revisando mi surtido de componentes me he encontrado con unos cuantos 7805 y revisando uno de mis libros de electrónica de cuando estudiaba he visto que también se puede hacer un regulador de tensión ajustable con dicho integrado.

He diseñado el circuito a partir de lo que ponía en el libro: Vout=Vn+R2(Iq+Vn/R1), siendo Vn=Vnominal (Vout del 7805), Iq=I de reposo en el común del 7805 (8mA).

A R1 y R2 les he dado un valor de 500 ohms, por lo tanto, aplicando la formula, da una tensión de 14V.

Mi duda viene aquí: si la Vout total es de 14V, ¿de cuantos voltio tiene que ser el trafo? ¿de unos 14V como mínimo?

Si mi trafo es de 12V, ¿la Vout máxima será de 12V?


De momento tengo esas dudas, si me surge alguna más la publicaré.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2009)

Selkir dijo:


> ....Mi duda viene aquí: si la Vout total es de 14V, ¿de cuantos voltio tiene que ser el trafo? ¿de unos 14V como mínimo?
> 
> Si mi trafo es de 12V, ¿la Vout máxima será de 12V?.....



¿ Y quien limita la corriente de los led´s en tu esquema ?

Si tu transformador es de 12Vca, rectificado y filtrado la tensión de CC será:
12 Vca * 1,4142 = *16,9704 Vcc*
En realidad algo menos, unos 16Vcc, por la caída de tensión en los diodos.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 16, 2009)

Tienes razón Fogonazo, se me olvidó la formula de cuando rectificas a continua. En ese caso no tendría ningún problema.

La parte de los leds la tengo clara, ya he estado haciendo algunos calculos y creo que están bien, de todas maneras subiré el esquema completo y así, si hay algún error, se corrige.

Por cierto, e el esquema que he puesto antes, ¿de cuanto me recomiendas que sean los condensadores? En el libro recomienda que C1=2200uF, C2=220nF y C3=100nF.


Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2009)

Selkir dijo:


> .....Por cierto, e el esquema que he puesto antes, ¿de cuanto me recomiendas que sean los condensadores? En el libro recomienda que C1=2200uF, C2=220nF y C3=100nF......


A los LED´s no les preocupa mucho que la tensión esté bien filtrada, así que si tienes un electrolítico de 2200uF estará bien.
Pero también estaría bien uno de menor valor, por ejemplo 1000uF  y te ahorras un par de $$

Edit:
Los otros C2: 100nF y C3 220nF + 47uF


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2009)

Yo usaría pwm con un 555 si no vas a construir una bonita estufa. Aparte conectaría los diodos en dos o tres series.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 17, 2009)

Bueno, adjunto un PDF con el esquema que del circuito.
No indico el valor de los C, pero pondré esos valores. Por cierto Fogonazo, cuando dices C3=220nF + 47uF ¿te refieres a ponerlos en paralelo, verdad?


----------



## soteran (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola gente, veo que hay mucha gente muy puesta, así que en mi humilde ignorancia, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.

Estoy buscando un regulador de intensidad, para trabajar con un led de potencia a unos 200mA y 10V. El led se puede alimentar a mucho mas, y si no le pongo regulador consume que no veas y como era de esperar, se calienta tambien mucho.

Es para trabajar con bateria, actualmente estoy trabajando con 8 pilas de 1,5V a 1300 mAh cada una, todas en serie.

La idea es que dure unas 8 horas con eso, pero con saber como montar un regulador decente yo me conformo.

Ya he montado lo del regulador de tensión que se comenta en este post, pero consume 0.5W y me deja sin bateria en un momento. 

Espero que me puedan ayudar!!

Un abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola.
Esta es una fuente de corriente constante de 200mA.

Para que tus baterías te duren 8 horas, la corriente del LED debe ser de 100mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: ¿El voltaje del LED es de 10V?


----------



## soteran (Dic 1, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias!

Esta tarde me acerco a la tienda y compro los componentes!

El voltage no tiene porque ser de 10V, puede ser menos o mas, depnediendo claro del consumo que le queramos dar.

Como has calculado la corriente que deben consumir para durar un tiempo determinado??

Yo no lo se hacer y me vendría genial!!

Muchas gracias de nuevo!

Ya os enseñare una foto del sistema terminado!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola.

Todo es teórico, por ejemplo, 1300mAH quiere decir que, la pila te dura 1 hora si la pila está dando una corriente de 1300mA.
Entonces hace una simple regla de 3 inversa. Es decir, si la pila da menos corriente dura más tiempo.

1300mA -------------- 1 hora
X ------------------ 8 horas

De donde X es:

X= 1300mA*1hora / 8 horas

X= 162.5 mA

Todo este cálculo es ideal, ya que no asumimos que hay pédidas, y que todo es perfecto.

Por lo tanto, se puede asumir que con 100mA la pila durará 8 horas.

Así hice el cálculo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola amigos, buscnado por internet encontre esto:
"....donde P1 es el potenciómetro que nos permitirá variar la intensidad de luz de los diodos LED entre un 5% y un 95% de su intensidad aunque si se utilizan diodos de germanio nos permite rangos entre el 1% y el 99%
Este circuito es prácticamente válido para la variación de intensidad lumínica de TODAS las lámparas LED, aunque la excepción son algunas bombillas de 12V que vienen con un circuito electrónico de encendido rápido, que no es se lleva muy bien con el sistema de control de pulsos…"

y con el diagrama que adjunto, el problema es que no se:
1.- Funcionara bien???
2.- Lo pienso usar con una lampara de 390 leds blancos de 3 leds en serie con una R de 220Ω y esto en paralelo a +12v de una fuente atx, estara bien??? (consumira aprox. 25.74w según mis calculos de 0.020mA x 3.3v= 0.066w c/u x 390 leds = 25.74w)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 18, 2012)

Amigos, acabo de armar el circuito en la protoboard y funciona de 10!!!  el punto ahora es el siguiente:

Puedo agregar simplemente todas las series de 3 leds que necesite??? debo cambiar el NPN???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola.

390 LEDs en hileras de 3 LEDs en serie, eso quiere decir, que son 130 hileras.
Por cada hilera pasa 0.02A ó 20mA, es decir, 0.02A x 130 =  2.6 A.
La potencia que consumen las 130 hileras de LEDs es de 12V x 2.6A = 31.2W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jufesa (May 14, 2014)

Señores si alguien me podria ayudar, estot construyendo lamparas para acuarios necesito hacer un regulador de intensidad para las mismas, el problema es el siguiente. Uso peds de alta potencia de 3 w 4 voltios y 700 mA c/u. Normalmente hago series de 6 leds o de 9 segun lanfuente que use 24v o 36v. Que dimmer puedo usar que me aguante una corriente de 6 A ya que conectaria todas las series a este circuito en paralelo para asi tener un solo dimer y no hacer uno para cada serie


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2014)

Dimer ninguno, son para alterna


----------



## elfrancho (May 15, 2014)

jufesa dijo:


> Señores si alguien me podria ayudar, estot construyendo lamparas para acuarios necesito hacer un regulador de intensidad para las mismas, el problema es el siguiente. Uso peds de alta potencia de 3 w 4 voltios y 700 mA c/u. Normalmente hago series de 6 leds o de 9 segun lanfuente que use 24v o 36v. Que dimmer puedo usar que me aguante una corriente de 6 A ya que conectaria todas las series a este circuito en paralelo para asi tener un solo dimer y no hacer uno para cada serie



Yo usaría un control por PWM

PIC + MOSFET
o
555 + MOSFET


----------



## Tachenk (May 15, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Dimer ninguno, son para alterna





Entonces, los comerciales montados que venden como dimmer, ¿son mal llamados dimmer? Hasta donde yo se , un dimmer no es mas que un regulador de intensidad. 
Este el clásico comercial DC
http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/pict/371061692894_1.jpg


----------



## elfrancho (May 15, 2014)

Son PWM Aca te pego las eapecificaciones de ese mismo q pusiste


http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1836815674.html


45 usd  muy caro. Lo fabricas por 10 usd


0% Brand new , never used
Item\'s color might be different from the picture because of the aberration.
This Dimmer allows stepless dimming,the user can adjust brightness of the light to the appropriate
according to actual needs use knob control.
Features:
Low power consumption and energy-saving.
Easy operation, just twirl a black knob to adjust the brightness of LED lights .
Adjust the light soft and stable, no flickering.
Can reduce the times and cost of replacement lamps.
PWM digital dimming, avoid rush current, protect your LED lights.
Mainly use to adjust single color LED light / lamps.
Constand voltage and constand current output, can be connected with amplifiers to extend its load.
Supply voltage of this product is DC12-24V;never connect to AC110V or AC220V.
Application:For MR16 LED Spot Light,LED Strip Light,24V LED Tube Light and other 12 / 24V LED Lights /
Lamps.
Specification:
Working Temperature: -20~60C
Supply VoltageC 12-24V
Max load Current: 8A
Output: 1 Channel 96W 12V (0-8A )
Static power consumption: 1W
Function: can achieve stepless dimming
Net Weight: 63g
Dimension:9cm x 6cm x 3.5cm/3.54inch x 2.36inch x 1.38inch
Package Included:
5 x 12-24V 8A Led Dimmer


----------



## Tachenk (May 15, 2014)

elfrancho dijo:


> Son PWM Aca te pego las eapecificaciones de ese mismo q pusiste
> 
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1836815674.html



¿Es ami? 
Si, ya se que son PWM, tengo unos cuantos, como ese y de hasta 40A. 
El de la foto por unos 3€ o 4$ de los americanos,   , con paciencia menos. 
Pero son dimmer.. (regulador de intensidad) .¿o no? 
Justamente lo empleo solamente para Leds de alta potencia. (alta potencia para mi son montajes de led de entre 10W y 100W en pantallas  de hasta 500W


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 16, 2014)

Llego tarde, pero no quiero ocultar la componente por la cual yo me decidí para alimentar filas de LEDs de alta potencia, hasta 500 mA:

Aquí el enlace a la hoja de datos del MC34844! En especial me parecía de mucha utilidad que incluye un circuito para aumentar la tensión, lo que permite vivir con una tensión menor y dejar que la componente sea responsable de crear hasta 60 VDC. Yo combino en paralelo los 10 canales para lograr los hasta 500 mA que los LEDs permiten. El resultado es que puedo controlar la intensidad de luz del los LEDs 10x256 valores, muy en exceso de lo que requiero, pero siempre es mejor tener reserva que no lograr lo deseado por limitaciones.


----------



## jufesa (May 20, 2014)

elfrancho dijo:


> Yo usaría un control por PWM
> 
> PIC + MOSFET
> o
> 555 + MOSFET



Alguien me puede permitir el diagrama del circuito?


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2014)

En el foro hay una pila de reguladores pwm con 555


----------

